# Who has seen it!!!??



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

We also bought it and watched it last night, my daughter loved it as well. I liked the first one better but did like how they tied the first one with the second one. Clint Black offered the comic relief ..who knew? I know that a lot of ppl poo poo these kinda movies for different reasons. I tell my daughter to remember to seperate the fact from the fiction. All in all , I thought it was a cute movie!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I just saw it today and I did not like it at all. The only good thing about this movie was Jake and that they tied this one to the first movie.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I do think i liked the first better than the second. I love when tim mCcgraw is in miovies<3 They both mae me cry though!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I saw a preview and it looked like the absolute most ridiculous thing I'd ever seen. I'm sure I'll end up watching it because I always do but I'm equally as sure I'll be criticizing it and groaning the entire time.

I did for the first one anyway, I can't imagine the second one being much better. :lol:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

no i havnt seen it! got the first one on dvd though, will be getting it


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm with Macabre. I find these movies pretty ridiculous, but I'll still watch it. Much like I do the Twilight movies, haha. I'll wait until it's On Demand or on the Netflix Watch Instantly venue. I can't bring myself to pay for it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm with Macabre. I find these movies pretty ridiculous, but I'll still watch it. Much like I do the Twilight movies, haha. I'll wait until it's On Demand or on the Netflix Watch Instantly venue. I can't bring myself to pay for it.


I'm sure you won't have to wait long. I thought the first one was really awful. The only reason I watched it was because I loved the original story so much. However, the original story and the sequel had a little too much reality for hollywood and have never been made into a decent movie. The times it has been made into a movie it's ended up some sappy b-movie full of stereotypes and inaccuracies. It's a pity that a director like Robert Redford didn't try a re-make.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I was coerced into watching the first one with a friend and her sister. Her sister loved it, and I thought it was a hideous waste of my time.

I'll pass on the second one, thank you.

Now, if they decide to make movies based on the actual books _My Friend_ _Flicka_, and _Thunderhead Son of Flicka_, I might watch them. 

Otherwise, grinding out garbage and slapping the Flicka name on it, no thanks.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I was coerced into watching the first one with a friend and her sister. Her sister loved it, and I thought it was a hideous waste of my time.
> 
> I'll pass on the second one, thank you.
> 
> ...


Don't forget _Green Grass of Wyoming_.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I'm sure you won't have to wait long. I thought the first one was really awful. The only reason I watched it was because I loved the original story so much. However, the original story and the sequel had a little too much reality for hollywood and have never been made into a decent movie. The times it has been made into a movie it's ended up some sappy b-movie full of stereotypes and inaccuracies. It's a pity that a director like Robert Redford didn't try a re-make.


Exactly! It never even went to theaters, which is a tell-tale sign of a bad movie, haha. Regardless, when I'm miserably sick or upset, I like to curl up with ice cream and watch stupid horse movies that couldn't get more ridiculous. Like that Derby something or other movie with Zac Efron. Now THAT was a bad movie.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Green grass of wyiming was my favourite :]


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I was coerced into watching the first one with a friend and her sister. Her sister loved it, and I thought it was a hideous waste of my time.
> 
> I'll pass on the second one, thank you.
> 
> ...


The movies based off of those books from years ago were some of my faves. I agree nothing like the new "Hollywood" movies. I still watch but nothing like the ones with Roddy McDowell. My Mom gave a movie set before she passed away that had these old favorites in them.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Exactly! It never even went to theaters, which is a tell-tale sign of a bad movie, haha. Regardless, when I'm miserably sick or upset, I like to curl up with ice cream and watch stupid horse movies that couldn't get more ridiculous. Like that Derby something or other movie with Zac Efron. Now THAT was a bad movie.


*giggles* The Derby Stallion. I actually OWN that one. I have this thing where I HAVE to buy every horse movie I find on sale, even if it's so terrible I end up hurling the remote at the TV everytime I watch it. Which is MOST of them.

Have you ever seen Lightning, The White Stallion with Mickey Rooney? Exact same thing except way older. We laughed ourselves STUPID over it. 

I have a penchant for criticizing most horse movies. :lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> *giggles* The Derby Stallion. I actually OWN that one. I have this thing where I HAVE to buy every horse movie I find on sale, even if it's so terrible I end up hurling the remote at the TV everytime I watch it. Which is MOST of them.
> 
> Have you ever seen Lightning, The White Stallion with Mickey Rooney? Exact same thing except way older. We laughed ourselves STUPID over it.
> 
> I have a penchant for criticizing most horse movies. :lol:


That's it! Ugh. I about cried when I realized they actually put that oaf on a horse.

I think I've seen that one, but it's been a long time.

The only horse movies I've seen and actually liked were Black Beauty and Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron. Everything else I just kind of... laugh over. Like one of the first Flicka [I think] movies where a horse was tied in the bed of a truck and reared up underneath an overhang and killed itself? It was morbidly hilarious.

Anywhoot, I suppose owning a collection of stupid movies wouldn't be a bad idea, although I still think it's probably a waste of money. =P


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> The movies based off of those books from years ago were some of my faves. I agree nothing like the new "Hollywood" movies. I still watch but nothing like the ones with Roddy McDowell. My Mom gave a movie set before she passed away that had these old favorites in them.


I hated Roddy McDowell in the old movies worse than Tim McGraw in the new one. He was way too whiny. Part of that movie was filmed on my uncles property in Southern Utah.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I was coerced into watching the first one with a friend and her sister. Her sister loved it, and I thought it was a hideous waste of my time.
> 
> I'll pass on the second one, thank you.
> 
> ...


Exactly why I didn't watch it, I was afraid it would be so disappointing, because I love the books and figured it was just playing off the famous name.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I hated Roddy McDowell in the old movies worse than Tim McGraw in the new one. He was way too whiny. Part of that movie was filmed on my uncles property in Southern Utah.


 
I thought that those movies were based on the books.? I thought that they were made in the 1940's ? Come to think of it I guess that kid was whiny!
That is interesting about part of the movie being filmed on your uncles property. I live in PA so what do I know? :?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I didn't believe it as some of his stories are a bit larger than life but I watched the movie and sure enough it was his property. They are certainly old movies and they are a bit more closely based to the book but they are not well made movies. They were made when it took 6 weeks to film a movie and actors did one movie after another.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Now don't forget "Sylvester" with Melissa Gilbert. Or International Velvet with Tatum ONeil as the original Velvet's granddaughter or neice or something. Both with lots of jumping scenes that seem a bit silly


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think I have ever laughed at the stupidity of a movie harder than Lightning: the White Stallion. In fact, I'm tempted to go watch it again just for a good laugh


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I might watch it, depends on if Ive had a bad day and want to hose myself laughing. I must say though, that the choice of the horses in almost all the movies are quite good


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I thought Hidalgo was funny. That Paint kept changing spots in almost every scene! :lol:


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I cracked up when I saw the previews for Flicka 2 xD It's hilarious that they use different people...I'll probably go see it though, I like corny horse movies. I really want to see the older Flicka movies that were actually based off of the books.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

My favorite horse movie (so far) has to be Dreamer.


----------

